# Boiled Custard



## LawrenceU (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just curious: how many of you drink boiled custard as part of your holiday festivities?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 26, 2008)

eggnog?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope, not the same thing.

Here is a basic recipe:

1 quart whole milk
3/4 cup sugar
3 extra large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla

It is best to use a teflon coated pan for this recipe. Do not double this recipe.

Separate the eggs. Add sugar and flour to the yolks and beat together. Beat the egg whites until stiff peaks form. Add whites to yolks and mix thoroughly. Heat milk to 135 degrees, until steam rises. Pour in egg mixture, stirring constantly. Cook until thickened. It should coat the spoon evenly. 

Cool, then add vanilla. Yield: 8 servings.

Some folks spike it with bourbon, but it is delightful just by itself. Especially with a slice of fresh pound cake!

You have to cook this very, very, very slowly. ( I know that's not good grammar, but it gets the point across. )

BTW, the misspelling in the title of the thread was intentional. That is how it is spelled in an 18th century cookbook we have. Another recipe spells it 'Boilt Custard'. Gotta love 18th century English.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, that is what I call eggnog. I know there are forms that are uncooked. However, those of us used to the store bought stuff, or refuse to drink the uncooked stuff, use "boiled custard" in their eggnog (I read labels).


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'd never heard of cooked eggnog. Learn something new every day.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 26, 2008)

Due to regulations within the food industry, companies are required to use a boild form...thus, if you read the back of cartons, they will list custard.

I've never had "real" eggnog (uncooked). But I love my "boild custard". Think I'll make some homemade this year.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 26, 2008)

ha, I saw custard in the OP title and thought "Little big Horn"?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess one of the things that I think of when I think of the taste of eggnog is all that nutmeg. Ugh. Is it a given in the stuff?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 26, 2008)

My mom makes a wonderful boiled custard. I haven't had any for quite some time however since I've not been home durring the holidays for a few years now.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 26, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I guess one of the things that I think of when I think of the taste of eggnog is all that nutmeg. Ugh. Is it a given in the stuff?



No, it's not a given...Holiday Nog is like a watered down, less nutmeg version (blech!). I like my nutmeg.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2008)

That sounds really good but I would get really sick if I drank it.  Lactose intolerant. I like eggnog in a latte but not so much on it's own but it doesn't matter, I can't drink that anymore.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 26, 2008)

(((traci)))


----------

